# Wearing binliner whilst running



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

Might seem like a stupid question but I've read it makes you sweat more, therefore burn fat quicker? Any views on this?


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

There are actual suits you can buy that do this,

From what I have read (I asked the same thing a few months back) they are only really any good for dropping weight quickly (i.e for a boxing match)

Your body can reach too high a tempareture otherwise which can damage you.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

I remember you mentioning this on a previous thread..

The marketing stuff the firm was coming up with was that it takes x number of calories to create 1ml of sweat. They then said that obviously any water weight lost could be replaced with fluids but the calories burned would count towards your fat burning.

I have not tried them and doubt i will but intrigued by the science.


----------



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

Seems like it could be worth a try to see if I notice any difference.

Where do you get the tracksuits from?


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

mate, save urself the money and use a bin bag!!! i did this a while back, really gud for cutting in ur waist.! i wore mine under my trainin gear and by the time i was finished cardio i was able to wring my knickers and trackys out cos they were soaking wet!! def seen a difference with doin this.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

did you wear anything under the bin liner?? sensible question did it not iritate your skin that much sweat on it??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

awful idea, get a weighted vest instead or put some bricks in a rucksack...


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

crisR, no probs with sweat, as soon as i was finished cardio i went straight into the shower!


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

perfect sensible answer to a well unthought out question lol lo !!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm ali m in a sweaty g string...nice thought....

i could be wrong of course...


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL LOL thanks for that image i mentaly scared now:axe:


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

NO..... Don't do it.

Just because you are sweating more it does not mean that you are burning more fat. In fact when you metabolise fat for energy you use up stored water, so if you are dehydrated you will be able to use less fat for energy. Using a bin bag (or sweat suit) will mean you lose less fat not more.

If it's the dehydrated look you are after on the other hand it will work great... until you take a drink obviously.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Stuart is 100% on the money, why no just sit in a sauna, crank up the heat and let the fat melt away until you get the physique you want if sweating means your losing fat?

Fat loss is caused by the body burning stored fat for energy thru a process called thermogenesis. The reason people think sweating helps is bcos of the word thermo meaning with heat and you do get hot burning energy but its the activity that makes you hot and causes the fat to be burned as fuel thus resulting in fat loss.


----------



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

Extreme said:


> Stuart is 100% on the money, why no just sit in a sauna, crank up the heat and let the fat melt away until you get the physique you want if sweating means your losing fat?
> 
> Fat loss is caused by the body burning stored fat for energy thru a process called thermogenesis. The reason people think sweating helps is bcos of the word thermo meaning with heat and you do get hot burning energy but its the activity that makes you hot and causes the fat to be burned as fuel thus resulting in fat loss.


So the best way to lose fat from my stomach would just be to do loads of running?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Remembered seeing these advertised in a magazine so had a look back. Made by Sweatz. They claim you can loose an extra 600kcal per 30 min workout, 30% increase in bodys metabolism.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

bigdavecox90 said:


> So the best way to lose fat from my stomach would just be to do loads of running?


Correct me if i'm wrong. Your stomach is going to be the hardest place to loose fat from and it will therefore probably be the last. But, i've read somewhere that if you are wanting to target a particular area for fat loss. It helps if you are to stimulate it before cardio. In your case, crunches/sit ups etc.

Ste


----------



## ArmyblokeSteve (Feb 20, 2009)

I seem to remember guys doing this before a fight when I was boxing as a way of dehydrating to meet the weight. After that you put it all back on by drinking water. I have tried it and found it makes my cardio perhaps 5% harder (well, 5% drop in performance) but certainly has never left me 'cut'. Maybe for those guys who compete in body building it could be a useful way to get rid of excess water prior to a competition but for everyone else it's an interesting way to charge £10 for 8 bin liners!!


----------



## bretty1984 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am sure i read about this somewhere that using a binliner is quite dangerous due to the toxins in the plastic entering your body.

Not sure how true this is but it is something to think about i suppose.


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

Always wondered about this rumour as overheard people mention it before.


----------

